# 1 legged MMA fighter?



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Surely destined for the Japanese oddity market one day?

http://www.cagepotato.com/must-see-franky-van-hove-one-legged-mma-fighter


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

So if someone can't beat him then people will take the p**s out of them and say "he couldn't beat a one-legged man in an ass kicking contest"?

Wouldn't take that risk.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

He's good at grappling


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

would you not spend the whole fight just sweeping his leg lol


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

toxo said:


> would you not spend the whole fight just sweeping his leg lol


I wondered this, takedowns would surely be easier for the opponent as well.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i cant see how he could lock in any sub either or have any sort of guard game as you would always be moving to the side without the leg.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm all for people with disabilities doing anything you know especially MMA but this is i found rather disburbing to watch as it just seems unfair... if both fighters had a disability, like in say the Paralympics i wouldn't find it discomforting to watch but this is for me as well his opponent is by initial accounts fuly abled and has an advantage... Weird!


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm sorry, but there's a slight hint of LULZ here.


----------



## mowflow (Jan 7, 2009)

There was a documentary on a while back about a guy with no arms wanting to fight in mma. I think the guy was fludimide or something (sorry if that's not the correct term). The guy was a TKD practitioner and he eventually made it onto the card at a show in London i think against a fully able bodied opponent. They guy with no arms fought really well, he'd trained really hard and had a lot of guts but at the end of the day what chance did he stand?

My feelings are kind of the same as SteSteez on this. I also find it weird that a fully able bodied person would take a fight like this.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, that guy was Matt Fraser, he's not bad at TKD, pretty well known Journo, really challenges perception of people with disabilities in sport and media..


----------



## Chard (Mar 24, 2009)

that was crazy but good on him tho


----------

